# Battleforce box set even more cost effective



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I was randomly thinking about the battleforce box sets and decided to check how much the saving is now, i found battleforces are now even more value for money
heres a list of only a few battleforces from the armies mainly effected by the price increase 
first up 

In the Chaos Space Marine Battleforce -
- Chaos space marines x 1
- Attack Squad x1
- Rhino x 1
- Khorne Berzerkers x 1
- Possessed x 1
Cost of buying them individually - £95.50
Battleforce - £50
thats a £45.50 Save 

In the Space Marine Battleforce - 
- Tactical Squad x 1
- Combat Squad x 1
- Rhino x 1
- Scout Squad x 1
- Assault Marine Squad x 1
Cost of buying them individually - £90.50
Battleforce - £50
thats a £40.50 save

In the Imperial Guard battleforces -
- Cadian/Catachan Command Squad x 1 
- Cadian/Catachan Squad x 2
- Heavy Weapon Team x 1
- Sentinel x 1
Cost of buying them individually - £80 
Battleforce - £55
Thats a £25 save 

In the Space wolves Battleforce - 
- Space Wolves Pack x 2
- Scout Squad x 1
- Drop Pod x 1
Cost of buying them individually - £80
Battleforce - £50
Thats a £30 save

now im not to sure about the other armies but from what i can tell these are the main ones
so there is abit of a silver lining with price increase, well thats my opinion 
what are other peoples thoughts?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Ravenwing Boxset £50
individual price £83
2x Ravenwing Bike Squad £25 each
Landspeeder £18
Attack Bike £15

plus you get a third Ravenwing accessory sprue.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

And if you buy em of discount sites those deals become even better! Need to get my hands on the imperial guard one:so_happy:

Skar


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its a shame they don't offer a custom battleforce box where you can pick exactly what you want in it since for instance, I'd not use the scout squad or the rhino in the pace marine box, so I'd like to trade them for a bigger tank or some terms.


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

EPIC LOL a little histroy for you all before my dad past away about 2 months ago we talked about how much money was worth back in 1950-1970 now imagine a normal bar of cadburys chocolate 5 squars long being 15p, here i have a white dwarf so old that a landraider is £15, cant you guys remeber the times when a pot of paint was £1.75 ? and remember when the money saving boxes of tanks and men for formations in apocalypse saved you a TON of money? BUT how come i cant remeber a time when gamesworks shop ever EVER lowered there prices? because i know i cant remember!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Skartooth said:


> And if you buy em of discount sites those deals become even better! Need to get my hands on the imperial guard one:so_happy:
> 
> Skar


which you would of course since nobody is dumb enough to actually buy direct from GW if easily avoidable.


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> which you would of course since nobody is dumb enough to actually buy direct from GW if easily avoidable.


I take that personaly ill have you know lol! its just i cant hep it my store has a very very vyer good sales man he could make you sell your soul or fist borne son!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

ABADDON 2319 said:


> EPIC LOL a little histroy for you all before my dad past away about 2 months ago we talked about how much money was worth back in 1950-1970 now imagine a normal bar of cadburys chocolate 5 squars long being 15p, here i have a white dwarf so old that a landraider is £15, cant you guys remeber the times when a pot of paint was £1.75 ? and remember when the money saving boxes of tanks and men for formations in apocalypse saved you a TON of money? BUT how come i cant remeber a time when gamesworks shop ever EVER lowered there prices? because i know i cant remember!



Then you don't remember the first box of Plastic Terminators (the ones posed like the had just shat their armour).
When released GW priced them the same as the previous metal box set, no one bought them, GW then dropped the price by a fiver making them cheaper than the metal SW or Chaos metal five man boxes that were still available at the time.

Yeah the battle forces and megaforces are great if you actually want all the items. 
I have always found the inclusion of Khornites in the Chaos one a bit of a mystery, that said getting cheap Khornites off all the people that don't want them is rather nice.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> which you would of course since nobody is dumb enough to actually buy direct from GW if easily avoidable.Games Workshop (the people who have all your money)
> Also Games Workshop Stores


Why of course



> I take that personaly ill have you know lol! its just i cant hep it my store has a very very vyer good sales man he could make you sell your soul or fist borne son!


They have a habit of doing that. Slowy convincing you to buy something. It's like being put into a trance. But as soon as you notice your hand slipping into your wallet Run!:laugh:


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Then you don't remember the first box of Plastic Terminators (the ones posed like the had just shat their armour).
> When released GW priced them the same as the previous metal box set, no one bought them, GW then dropped the price by a fiver making them cheaper than the metal SW or Chaos metal five man boxes that were still available at the time.
> 
> Yeah the battle forces and megaforces are great if you actually want all the items.
> I have always found the inclusion of Khornites in the Chaos one a bit of a mystery, that said getting cheap Khornites off all the people that don't want them is rather nice.



can i say HOLY SHIT! but ok then but do you remember a general price drop for a range of products? i see that your age is 18+VAT so you must remember if they did lol ?


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Was considering buying a Cadian Battleforce from Dark Sphere (£41.00 odd, cheapest I can find + P&P)
Was wondering tho, do the sprues give u all the options that the seperate sets give u??

PS Anyone from Dark Sphere can forward the discount codes this way for giving u a shout out!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Never happened across the board. Never will imo.

Ah memories of the heady days of 3 MKI rhinos for a tenner are making my eyes mist up.........


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

Skartooth said:


> Why of course
> 
> 
> 
> They have a habit of doing that. Slowy convincing you to buy something. It's like being put into a trance. But as soon as you notice this happening and you feel your hand slipping into your wallet Run!:laugh:


the sales guy said one time to one of my firends said "that would be £150" his girlfriend said"WHAT THATS TOO MUCH" the guy from GW says "ok then miss how much was your bag"? she says "£350" guy from GW says again "will there be anything else sir" my friend says "OK"  see.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Problem with IG is u need about 2 or 3 Battleforces just to field a min army!!!
Then there is the thought of painting a trillion figures. . . . . . . . . . . Aghh, the eye strain! Should have gone to Specsavers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

the only reasons i buy from my LGS is when i get gift cards or paints. I rarely feel like waiting for something from e-bay or to be shipped over from the UK. Although right now i have so much to build and paint that i won't be buying for a while at a LGS. If i could only find some cheap citadel paints i'd be a happy man. I know there are alternatives but i do like knowing the colors. As far as price drops go i don't foresee it happening unless there is a huge drop of sales and they end up creating more models then ever. It's simply supply v. demand economics. We still buy the shit so they won't change their trend. Costs go up. Not necessarily in the materials but people want raises, costs of utilites, transportation, taxes, and insurance. It all goes up. it may only cost GW 1 or 2 bucks to make a box of zerkers but the cost of the machines to amek them, the people to run them, the facility, and a bajillion other factos drive their prices up. They are over priced i agree but unless there is a huge consumer embargo on GW products we will never see a price drop.

there's your nugget of woog knowledge for the day.

woog out!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> the sales guy said one time to one of my firends said "that would be £150" his girlfriend said"WHAT THATS TOO MUCH" the guy from GW says "ok then miss how much was your bag"? she says "£350" guy from GW says again "will there be anything else sir" my friend says "OK" see.Games Workshop (the people who have all your money)
> Also Games Workshop Stores


Hahahahahaha that has made my day :laugh:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

ABADDON 2319 said:


> EPIC LOL a little histroy for you all before my dad past away about 2 months ago we talked about how much money was worth back in 1950-1970 now imagine a normal bar of cadburys chocolate 5 squars long being 15p, here i have a white dwarf so old that a landraider is £15, cant you guys remeber the times when a pot of paint was £1.75 ? and remember when the money saving boxes of tanks and men for formations in apocalypse saved you a TON of money? BUT how come i cant remeber a time when gamesworks shop ever EVER lowered there prices? because i know i cant remember!


There's a reason you can't remember. It's the customer selective memory phemomenon (or bollocks for short), where you only remember the negative things, not the positive ones. Managers often experience something similar when thinking about their staff.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

ABADDON 2319 said:


> EPIC LOL a little histroy for you all before my dad past away about 2 months ago we talked about how much money was worth back in 1950-1970 now imagine a normal bar of cadburys chocolate 5 squars long being 15p, here i have a white dwarf so old that a landraider is £15, cant you guys remeber the times when a pot of paint was £1.75 ? and remember when the money saving boxes of tanks and men for formations in apocalypse saved you a TON of money? BUT how come i cant remeber a time when gamesworks shop ever EVER lowered there prices? because i know i cant remember!


I remember when I started back in 2nd ed, Paint was £1 a pot and metalics were £1.50... 

Still got a pot of the metalic blue they did once, nearly full with the price sticker on it. :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a reason battleforces are cheap...

- 1 item will be one that you need
- 1 item will be one that you dont need, but could use.
- 1 item will be one that you have lots of already.
- 1 item will be absolute shit.

Sure, you saved yourself money if you NEEDED everything and was going to buy it all anyway.
Otherwise, its just their way of selling off the unplayable plastic-crack to you without you realizing your spending more.

Lets say you collect marines, and your changing to SW...
Look at the SW battleforce.
Its a bargain, you save a heap, you feel good.
- 2 Boxes of SW, which are good, but there is always the alternative of converting your SM with SW bits from bits stores. The weapons from the bits stores are a bargain.
- A Drop Pod, which you might already have plenty of, or else your planning to use Razorbacks/Rhino's instead anyway.
- Scouts, which lets face it aren't that effective. Well, they are effective, but there are better things to spend your points (and money) on.

So lets see... you spent 50 to get 80 worth of stuff.... which your only going to basically use the SW bits and weapons of, which can be bought for peanuts anyway...

But as i said before, there are certain situations where they can be good, when you NEED EVERYTHING in the box, but being honest with yourself thats probably not very likely.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hence why I said before, its a shame you can't get custom battle boxes where you can trade out the stuff you don't want, for the stuff you do.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Can anyone answer if the battleforce gives u all the options in the seperate kits or is it like the AoBR set where they come with a weapon and that's it??


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Spacedcadet said:


> Can anyone answer if the battleforce gives u all the options in the seperate kits or is it like the AoBR set where they come with a weapon and that's it??


I'v brought the IG battelforce and i got all the options, that you would get if you brought the standard box sexts.

Tho i can't speak for any of the other Battelforces.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Cheers. 
I know the BF can come with a lot of crap but as a starter set I think they are pretty good. If u have an existing army I agree with the previous comments.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Spacedcadet said:


> Can anyone answer if the battleforce gives u all the options in the seperate kits or is it like the AoBR set where they come with a weapon and that's it??


All battleforces contain all the exact parts you would get in the normal separate kits.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

To be honest, the battleforces are a bit shit. Like somone said previously, it would be good if you could swap out models, because, if you're like me, and do a metal army or part metal etc, then there is no point buying the battleforce, because 9 times out of 10, you probably won't want most of it. 

For instance, the Chaos Space Marine battleforce, if you want to do a faction of Chaos this has now largely become useless, for instance, I don't know a lot of people who use Possessed in an army, I know I don't, for the reason that I just don't get along with them too much chance involved (3rd ed was better for them...). If you wanted to do a World Eaters army, then you would be pretty much set to play a game, but if you really want a world eaters army, then (obviously if you're like me) then you will want Khorne Berzerkers rather than marines, but Possessed don't really fit well, also, normal chaos marines although useful, don't fit in either. So, all in all, kinda hit and miss. 

Also, GW don't seem to like selling an "army in a box" since they don't sell HQs with the Battleforces, I mean, that seems a little silly to me. Because if I was to start a new army, I would be inclined to get Battleforce + Codex + HQ, then realise that you don't really want half of the Battleforce, and regret buying it in the first place.

All in all, its a nice sly way of GW making more money, so, when you think about it, Battleforces are only decent value if you need them, but tend to get a bit expensive when you are beginning a new army, and kind of make you buy other things that work better...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Seems like the only truly effective battleforce is the space marine one. You get a tactical squad with their own Rhino, a semi-useful "spare" squad of 5 marines, and an assault squad. Covert a space marine as a captain or buy the boxed one, and you've got a decent starting force...


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

The necron one seems pretty good, i gotta say. Mind you, GW didn't have much choice when they came to choose what to put in there!

I've bought the ravenwing one off dark sphere in the past, and all the bits seemed to be in there, though the plastic was a very different colour to normal (much, much ligher) and the sprues themselves seemed to snap easily. Just seemed a bit 'cheaper', i don't know whether it was a dodgy batch that they shipped off to dark sphere, or used some lower production standard for the battleforce or wether it was just coincidence. The models are fine though.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The Necron one is perfect for someone starting up Necrons.
One of them, a Lord, a Monolith, and add whatever else to taste.

However, you will rarely ever see a Necron player buy more than 1 battleforce. That many warriors just isnt needed.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I disagree regarding the chaos battleforce. I think it gives a great selection of options. The problem is that people look at it like it is made up of the sub sets described rather than a selection of parts. Posessed. Yes they suck. We have heard it all before. Look at it another way. The posessed kit is the best selction of bits available for customising csm's. Same with the bezerkers. Take the bunny ears off and blend thm in amongst normal csm's with swapped weapons etc. The winged backpacks in the posessed set can be used to make awesome raptors when combined with std csm weapons and bezerker running legs. We just have to look at the options.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i have to agree with shaantitus, possessed are great for bits, berzerkers as suggested, and if you do want a full squad of zerkers you could always use the 5 marines, and make them into zerkers using possessed parts,


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm can't speck on the sm and csm battleforce sets, but as a IG player, the 5th edition BF is not a bad buy weather your starting or already have a force.

If you buy 3 IG battle forces, you have 1 HQ, 2 Troop, 1 Fast Attack. witch is able to deal with anything you are likely to come up against.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> I disagree regarding the chaos battleforce. I think it gives a great selection of options. The problem is that people look at it like it is made up of the sub sets described rather than a selection of parts. Posessed. Yes they suck. We have heard it all before. Look at it another way. The posessed kit is the best selction of bits available for customising csm's. Same with the bezerkers. Take the bunny ears off and blend thm in amongst normal csm's with swapped weapons etc. The winged backpacks in the posessed set can be used to make awesome raptors when combined with std csm weapons and bezerker running legs. We just have to look at the options.


Yeah, but I guess I was coming more from a gaming perspective, I have never bought the current Battleforce, largely because I knew what I wanted to do, and never really felt much need for the battleforce. But of course, this is entirely IMO.


----------

